
Show HN: Look-alike – ad hoc visual regression testing in your browser - konradzikusek
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/look-alike/ilgnnafljmfofogfllhejmihafdbalgc
======
konradzikusek
Two days ago my team was doing a global change in our style guide and we
needed a visual regression tool to help us avoid unexpected issues.
Unfortunately, PhantomCSS setup is complicated and we quickly got frustrated.
That's why I crated Look-alike. It's convenient for ad hoc usage. (Note that
it's not meant for cases where frequent, repetitive and multi-page tests are
needed!) Oh, and BTW - the whole thing is open source and available on github:
[https://github.com/kdzwinel/Look-alike](https://github.com/kdzwinel/Look-
alike)

